# katua/tietä/etc. vs. kadulla/tiellä/etc.



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Which of these would be correct when giving directions:

_Aja Länsiväylää kunnes tulet liittymään Kehä 2:lle
_or
_Aja Länsiväylää pitkin kunnes tulet liittymään Kehä 2:lle
_or
_Aja Länsiväylällä kunnes tulet ... _

Or would they all be correct, but have different meanings?

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Which of these would be correct when giving directions:
> 
> _Aja Länsiväylää kunnes tulet Kehä 2:n __liittymään
> _or
> _Aja Länsiväylää pitkin kunnes tulet Kehä 2:n liittymään
> _or
> _Aja Länsiväylällä kunnes tulet ... _tick: It's OK but seldom used.)
> 
> Or would they all be correct, but have different meanings?


They don't have different meanings.


----------



## Gavril

Two other questions:

1) Does it make any difference (to the case form of _Länsiväylä_) if you replace the verb _ajaa_ with _mennä_ or _kulkea_ in these sentences?

2) Does it make a difference if you are describing a regular *route*, rather than directions for a specific time?

For example,

A: _Millä reitillä Hilkka tulee työapaikalle aamuisin?_
B: _Hän ajaa Länsiväylää (pitkin) / Länsiväylällä kunnes tulee Kehä 2:n_ _liittymään_ ...

or
_
Bussi menee X-katua (pitkin)/X-kadulla kunnes kääntyy Y-kadulle_


Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> 1) Does it make any difference (to the case form of _Länsiväylä_) if you replace the verb _ajaa_ with _mennä_ or _kulkea_ in these sentences? No difference.
> 
> 2) Does it make a difference if you are describing a regular *route*, rather than directions for a specific time? No difference.
> 
> 
> For example,
> 
> A: _Mitä reittiä Hilkka tulee työapaikalle aamuisin?_
> B: _Hän ajaa Länsiväylää (pitkin) / Länsiväylällä kunnes tulee Kehä 2:n_ _liittymään_ ...
> 
> or
> _
> Bussi menee X-katua (pitkin)/X-kadulla kunnes kääntyy Y-kadulle_


I wouldn't use _kadulla/tiellä _neither for giving directions nor for describing a route (although it's not grammatically wrong). Instead, I could say _"ajoin Länsiväylällä, kun tapahtui jotakin..."_.


----------

